# Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden...



## FakeEpix (30. März 2009)

Hi,
ich komme irgendwie nicht ins Battle.net. Kommt immer nur die Fehlermeldung. 
Bitte um Hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=7155:Screenshot001.jpg]


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2009)

Du darfst dich nicht so schnell/oft ausloggen und einloggen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Warte 10-20 Minuten, dann ist es vorbei. Wenn nicht überprüfe mal dein Internet. Trenn dein Router 5 Minuten vom Stromnetz und versuch es nochmals.


----------



## FakeEpix (30. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du darfst dich nicht so schnell/oft ausloggen und einloggen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen.
> 
> Warte 10-20 Minuten, dann ist es vorbei. Wenn nicht überprüfe mal dein Internet. Trenn dein Router 5 Minuten vom Stromnetz und versuch es nochmals.



Es geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## klossbruehe (30. März 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Es geht trotzdem nicht




Warte dann mal bis morgen, bzw ne halbe, max. ne dreiviertelstunde und OHNE dich zwischendrin anzumelden, das resettet das, dann solltest wieder gehn


----------



## FakeEpix (31. März 2009)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Warte dann mal bis morgen, bzw ne halbe, max. ne dreiviertelstunde und OHNE dich zwischendrin anzumelden, das resettet das, dann solltest wieder gehn



habe bis jetz gewartet und kann imernoch nicht rein xD


----------



## FakeEpix (6. April 2009)

Komme immernoch nicht rein xD


----------



## Sundarkness (6. April 2009)

reinstall vllt?


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Schau mal ob Du mit anderen Onlinegames das selbe Problem hast. Wenn ja liegts ziemlich sicher an der Firewall/dem Router. Wenn nein kanns trotzdem noch an der Firewall liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten wenn Du alles überprüft hast schalt halt mal den PC und den Router aus, warte 5 Minuten oder so, starte beides erneut und sobald Dein PC wieder ne Internetverbindung hat versuchs nochmal.


----------



## FakeEpix (6. April 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> reinstall vllt?



schon probiert



Davatar schrieb:


> Schau mal ob Du mit anderen Onlinegames das selbe Problem hast. Wenn ja liegts ziemlich sicher an der Firewall/dem Router. Wenn nein kanns trotzdem noch an der Firewall liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wc3 klappt, wow klappt und gw auch nur bei diablo klappt es nicht


----------



## Sundarkness (6. April 2009)

hm vllt biste gebannt oder blizz mag dich nichn in diesem spiel^^


----------



## elnerda (6. April 2009)

einfach kurz warten hatte ich gestern auch den ganzen tag


----------



## 666Anubis666 (6. April 2009)

Bist du dir sicher das dein Acc. nicht gebannt wurde?

Ansonsten hat bie mir früher immer ein einfaches Router Resetten geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube nciht das ich gebannt worden bin da ich:

1. Nie im Battle.Net war
2.Keinen Acount habe

Und ich komme schon seit Tagen nicht rein ( eigentlich war ich nie drin )


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. April 2009)

das ist iwie merkwürdig ...  aber das spiel hast du normal im laden gekauft wegen dem CD-Key meine ich


----------



## FakeEpix (7. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> das ist iwie merkwürdig ...  aber das spiel hast du normal im laden gekauft wegen dem CD-Key meine ich



ja habe ich^^ Liegt es vielleicht daran das cih diesen Expansion Set gekauft habe also mit Dioblo 2 + Erweiterung?

Oder liegt es an den Gateways?

Hab mal Screen aller Gateway angehängt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. April 2009)

Daran liegts.
Deine Gateways sind verbuggt.

Lad dir diesen Registry-Fix runter:
http://ingame.ingame.de/filebase/index.php...25&fid=1445

Dann sollte alles wieder funktionieren.


----------



## FakeEpix (7. April 2009)

VIELEN DANK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Problem behoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (8. April 2009)

Also kap mal dein Internet für ne Stunde 
Start->Systemsteuerung->Netzwerkverbindung->Verbindung trennen
mach deinen Rechner aus schau Frauentausch und versuchs später nochmal wenn es nicht klappt versuchs mit einem anderen Gateway und wenn es dort klappt stimmt was mit deinem D2 nicht und wenn es nicht klappt hat deine Firewall irgendwelche Probleme und schau mal nach evt hat die Firewall es gesperrt


----------

